# Please help - BFP - bleeding bright red some clots



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi 

I had two embryos put back after IVF tx 13 days ago. I got my BFP today and noticed brown blood when i wiped yesterday .  The bleeding has got slowly worse today and is now red and i'm using pads, this evening i have notice some stringy clots being passed.  My OTD day is tomorrow.  

Is it possible i have had an early miscarraige?? 

I'm taking cyclogest pessaries

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it doesn't sound very hopeful, but many women do have bleeding like this and go on to be ok. Try testing again in a few days, or ring your clinic and see if they will test your hcg, which will give a better idea of what is happening.

Let me know how things go,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Emilycaitlin

Can you tell me why i'm bleeding when i'm taking cyclogest i have been taking 3 pessaries a day since the bleeding started?  

Had HCG done today and get results tomorrow and have to have another HCG test on Friday.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The cyclogest can't stop anything happening, it just gives a reduction in the risk.  How are things now?

emilycaitlin xx


----------

